# Is Sammy a Boxer, Presa, Mastiff, APBT??? PICS!!



## BrindleBeast21 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, well i have this poll going on on different websites, i wanna see ur guys' opinions. I rescued sammy from the pound when he was 6 weeks old, now he is 3 years old. He is a great dog, loving, protective, loyal, intelligent, and athletic. The only problem is i cant seem to figure out what he is. It's not a big deal, but im curious u know. Anyways people always ask what he is because they think he's so handsome. I dont know what to tell them. Usually i say he is a mastiff / ABPT mix, but i dont really know. I do know that i can do the doggy DNA, but idk if i wanna spend up to 300 dollars for basically a somewhat (not very) accurate test. Here's his stats: Age - 3 years old, Color - Brindle, with white on chest, feet, and line on head. Height - about 30 inches from shoulders to the ground, Weight - about 100 - 110 lbs. Here's some pics:










































































































































And just for fun our new puppy whom we also rescued from the pound. We think he is a Catahoula Leopard / APBT mix, but we dont really know about him either. In the pics he is 2 months, but now is 4 months and about 40 lbs.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

tough call. he could be a mix of more then two dogs. i see mostly pit and boxer but if he does have those two then i have a strong feeling theres more then that maybe im wrong. why dont you just get a test done by your vet to figure out what breed or breeds he is!!?? he sure is a nice looking dog though!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm gonna say boxer/APBT. That is what I would think if I saw that dog walking down the street. he is a very handsome dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

At 110lbs I'm going to say mastiff cross. He looks a lot like a bulldog, mastiff, boxer cross a friend of mine had when we were kids. That was one of the smartest dogs I've ever met, I swear he understood English like we do lol. He was just like one of the kids.  He did everything with us


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

kg420 said:


> At 110lbs I'm going to say mastiff cross. He looks a lot like a bulldog, mastiff, boxer cross a friend of mine had when we were kids. That was one of the smartest dogs I've ever met, I swear he understood English like we do lol. He was just like one of the kids.  He did everything with us


My thoughts as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

At 110lbs and that look, if he walked into my shelter i would label him a mastiff/boxer cross... A beauty though as well as the new pupper!
We recently had a female at the shelter who looked near identical and the vet thought bull mastiff/boxer, she was a little underweight but still was about 90lb. Best dog Ever.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

im going with just an old bump


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

holy thread revival Krystal.. must have some good stuff right now.. lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

No way of knowing.. Given structure, height and weight i'd put money on some type of Mastiff mix.. I've seen some dogs that look fairly close to him that are Bull Mastiff crosses but that doesn't really mean much.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd guess Mastiff/Boxer on the big dog too. Something very Boxer like in a couple of the photos.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

cEElint said:


> holy thread revival Krystal.. must have some good stuff right now.. lol


:rofl::rofl:
:hammer:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

LMAO Rodrigo! Clint, your response gave me a kick too lol.

This thread is a 4 yr old thread, and the OP is no longer active here... wow! Cute dogs though.


----------

